# Privatefirewall , Вопрос ?



## GvU (5 Ноя 2015)

Зашел в полный отчет Priveatefirewall ,и увидел *установка сниффера. *возник вопрос: это неточный перевод, или сниффера на службе отечества  . Ниже приведу фото 3 программ :
1.*Kaspersky Security Scan.*
2. *Браузер “Спутник” *от Ростелеком.
3. *Cleaner Free Portable версия.*


*



 *
*


*
*


 *

*Снифферы - это проги, которые перехватывают весь сетевой трафик. Снифферы полезны для диагностики сети(для админов) и для перехвата паролей (понятно для кого).*


----------



## Theriollaria (5 Ноя 2015)

Voldemar2007-72 написал(а):


> *Снифферы - это проги, которые перехватывают весь сетевой трафик. Снифферы полезны для диагностики сети(для админов) и для перехвата паролей (понятно для кого).*


Предположу, что сетевые драйвера антивирусов, работающие в качестве веб защиты примерно так и работают. Вернее работают они иначе, перенаправляя весь трафик через себя (можно сказать это виртуальная сетевуха). Но суть та же. Так что PrivateFirewall просто назвал вещи своими именами.


----------



## GvU (6 Ноя 2015)

как видно на фото файл для обновления программ ,относится Снифферу, видимо есть схожесть технологии


----------



## Matias (10 Мар 2020)

Несколько дней назад столкнулся с необычной проблемой. Установленная на Семерка Авира захотела обновить версию. Увидев, что попытка обновления завершилась неудачей, я сразу же полез изучать расширенный отчет файервола. Выяснилось, что PF заблокировал доступ в Интернет модулю обновления версии Авиры, расположенному по следующему пути:

```
C:/Program Files(x86)/Avira/Antivirus/TEMP/Selfupdate/update.exe"]
```
Естественно, я сразу же полез в настройки файервола, чтобы создать разрешающее правило для обновителя. Но это оказалось невозможным, так как он существует лишь временно (что очевидно из вышеуказанного пути). Пришлось разрешить весь трафик, обновить Авиру, а затем вновь активировать режим фильтрации. Этот вариант плох тем, что за время глобального разрешения трафика в Интернет может выйти абсолютнр любое ПО, включая компоненты Windows, которые нежелательно выпускать в Сеть. Какой выход есть из этой ситуации? Ведь перед созданием разрешающего правила необходимо выбрать приложение, для которого это правило и создается. А поскольку на момент создания правила модуля обновления версии Авиры уже не существует, то такой выбор невозможен.
С обновлением антивирусных баз никаких проблем нет, поскольку модуль их обновления известен файерволу и существует на постоянной основе (соответствующее разрешающее правило было создано автоматически сразу же после установки Авиры). А вот с обновлением версии самого антивируса возникла вышеописанная проблема. Раз файл существует лишь ограниченное время и запускается из временной авировской папки, то нет ничего удивительно в том, что файервол не доверяет ему.


----------



## Matias (12 Мар 2020)

Изучил расширенный отчет файервола более внимательно и обнаружил, что модуль обновления версии Авиры (update.exe) запускается из

```
C:/ProgramData/Avira/Antivirus/TEMP/SELFUPDATE
```
Это очень странно, поскольку обычно в ProgramData не должны располагаться исполняемые файлы, ведь каталог предназначен для хранения данных программ, а также их настроек. Придется дождаться следующего обновления версии Авиры, чтобы вышеуказанный файл создался опять и тогда создать соответствующее разрешающее правило файервола.


----------



## ToRnNeO (13 Мар 2020)

Matias написал(а):


> это очень странно, поскольку обычно в ProgramData не должны располагаться исполняемые файлы, ведь каталог предназначен для хранения данных программ, а также их настроек.


В папке ProgramData наравне с системными файлами могут находиться их резервные копии, файлы установки и т.д. даже то, что давно удалено, в подтверждение моих слов тут все так и написано tehnichka.pro/folder-programdata-windows-10/. И у вас получает папка Temp, в которой располагаются все временные файлы антивирусника, располагается в ProgramData, и получается что именно за этими временными файлами полез антивирус при обновлении в вашем случае. Я обычно папку Temp полностью очищаю, не боясь, что система перестанет нормально работать)


----------



## Matias (16 Апр 2020)

В пятницу Авира сновапопыталась обновить версию и опять создала файл временный модуль обновления update.exe. На этот раз я сумел поймать момент и добавил его в список приложений файервола. Однако выяснилось, что за обновление версии отвечает вовсе не этот файл, а совсем другой, и этот другой файервол, естественно, тоже заблокировал, т.к. не знал его раньше. Вот путь к этому файлу

```
C:\ProgramData\Avira\Antivirus\TEMP\SELFUPDATE\3731a12c.upd\update.exe
```
Выходит, что Авира каждый раз создает временный модуль обновления в папке со случайным именем, поэтому создавать для него правило бессмысленно.


----------



## Matias (16 Апр 2020)

Я вот чего не понимаю. Увидев, что файл, о котором я писал в прошлом посте, заблокирован файерволом, я решил временно включить режим обучения, обновить Авиру, а затем опять включить режим фильтрации. Но даже обучающийся файервол почему-то не выпустил временный апдейтер в Интернет, хотя в режиме обучения должен автоматически разрешать всю сетевую активность. Поэтому пришлось разрешить весь трафик, нажав на кнопку с зеленым светофором, обновить Авиру, после чего опять перевести файервол в режим фильтрации, нажав на кнопку с желтым светофором.
Почему же файервол блокировал обновителю Авиры доступ в Интернет даже в режиме обучения?


----------



## Matias (16 Апр 2020)

В инструкции к файерволу вычитал следующее


> In all training scenarios, Privatefirewall will block only the activity that was previously
> blocked (or configured to block).


Т.е. если файервол уже ранее блокировал программу, то он булет блокировать ее и в режиме обучения.


----------



## Matias (10 Июн 2020)

Как оказалось, файервол настолько не любит Авиру (точнее, место дислокации временного обновителя), что не выпускает в Интернет даже при включенной функции доверенных издателей. Временный обновитель Авиры, естественно, подписан.


----------



## Theriollaria (10 Июн 2020)

Matias написал(а):


> Как оказалось, файервол настолько не любит Авиру (точнее, место дислокации временного обновителя), что не выпускает в Интернет даже при включенной функции доверенных издателей. Временный обновитель Авиры, естественно, подписан.


А если попробовать написать в саппорт файрвола? Просто вряд ли Avira изменит способ обновления софта, а менять и то и другое, подозреваю Вы не собираетесь? Просто иначе можно TinyWall или F-Secure поставить и получить +/- то же.


----------



## Matias (10 Июн 2020)

Theriollaria написал(а):


> А если попробовать написать в саппорт файрвола?


Файервол давным-давно снят с поддержки. Однако это не является основанием для отказа от его использования, поскольку программа не требует активации и является бесплатной для любого использования. В проблеме виноваты разработчики Авиры, излишне усложнившие процесс обновления антивируса. Никто не мешал им использовать один постоянный обновитель как для обновления антивирусных баз, так и для обновления самой программы. Файервол же исправно выполняет свои функции. К нему у меня претензий нет. Немного удивляет только невозможность добавить исключение, но без этого я обойдусь.


----------



## Theriollaria (10 Июн 2020)

Matias написал(а):


> Файервол давным-давно снят с поддержки. Однако это не является основанием для отказа от его использования, поскольку программа не требует активации и является бесплатной для любого использования. В проблеме виноваты разработчики Авиры, излишне усложнившие процесс обновления антивируса. Никто не мешал им использовать один постоянный обновитель как для обновления антивирусных баз, так и для обновления самой программы. Файервол же исправно выполняет свои функции. К нему у меня претензий нет. Немного удивляет только невозможность добавить исключение, но без этого я обойдусь.


Я тут TinyWall упоминал. Сейчас новая версия вышла (полноценный, самостоятельный фаер), а та ,что ранее была -она надстройка над штатным брандмауэром Windows. Тоже пришлось попотеть, чтобы не блокировались сервисы Avira. Возможно нужно поискать еще какой-нить неучтённый сервис Avira (с какой-нить белибердой вместо названия) и всё заработает.


----------



## Dragokas (17 Июн 2020)

Matias написал(а):


> Придется дождаться следующего обновления версии Авиры, чтобы вышеуказанный файл создался опять и тогда создать соответствующее разрешающее правило файервола.


Можно было не ждать, а самому создать любой exe-файл по тому пути и создать по нему правило, раз уж файрвол на столько придирчивый, что не дает указывать произвольный путь.


----------

